
Parse for PHP: A Fractal of Rad Design - jamesjyu
http://blog.parse.com/2014/08/05/parse-for-php-a-fractal-of-rad-design/
======
gfosco
Hope you can appreciate the tongue in cheek blog title... Had a good time
building this, and very open to criticism and contributions. Just keep it in
good taste, please. :) I think this opens up a lot of neat avenues for working
with Parse, such as import/export, integration with other systems, another
avenue for background-job-type maintenance, etc..

~~~
Mithaldu
In the spirit of keeping this in good taste, i'll try to phrase this nicely:
Please refrain from referring to TIOBE. Popularity contests are not the best
measure for anything from the start, however TIOBE manages to step beyond that
failing by employing a known-broken algorithm to generate their results. This
algorithm is described on their own site, with the faultiness stemming from
the simple fact that results are skewed towards languages with shorter names,
or names that overlap heavily with real-world objects:

[http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/tpci_d...](http://www.tiobe.com/index.php/content/paperinfo/tpci/tpci_definition.htm)

So please, do not even acknowledge them.

Edit: Also, after browsing around a bit on your website, i can't tell what
Parse is. At all. It seems to be some kind of VPS provider, but not. Maybe a
mix of all the Amazon remote services? For cellphone apps?

Lastly, your website doesn't handle browsers with increased minimum font sizes
(something that is amazing for people with bad eyes) very gracefully. The
priving page displays the most obvious styling brokenness, with the slider bar
having two rows, and the background jobs counter being offset downwards by one
row.

~~~
tomjen3
>In the spirit of keeping this in good taste, i'll try to phrase this nicely:
Please refrain from referring to TIOBE

I can see from your green user name that you are a new user. HN does not look
kindly on that kind of snarkiness you are putting in that comment and it is
likely that whatever else you say will be ignore just because of that.

I recommand you rephrase such a statement to be more neutral in the future -
you might actually get people to consider your complaint then.

~~~
Mithaldu
I appreciate your comment, mainly because english is not my native language,
and i was not even aware that that phrasing _could_ come across as snarky. It
was certainly not intended as snarky. Maybe some cultural disconnect.

How would i phrase that more neutrally?

(No idea why my name would show green to you, maybe because the post is still
editable or something.)

~~~
mercer
"In the spirit of keeping this in good taste, i'll try to phrase this nicely"
creates the impression that you would really rather say something nasty,
because that would be the correct thing, but instead you don't do this to be
'nice'. Basically, your original sentence, to a 'native' speaker, comes across
as the opposite: "TIOBE index is really bad and I'd like to chastise you for
bringing it up."

If you truly don't mean to be snarky, a better approach might be: "from what I
can tell (implying that you are not certain) the TIOBE index is not a good
measure. Here's why I think this is the case:"

------
tomjen3
Parse seems very awesome, I am only a little concerned with they excessive
pricing for the database storage (200 usd/20gb/month)

~~~
chaum
Actually, you get 20 Gb database / month for free per app.
[https://parse.com/plans](https://parse.com/plans)

~~~
tomjen3
Right, I was refering to when you need more than that.

------
otikik
I misread the title blogpost and thought that someone had just hacked the
servers and changed it to "A Fractal of Bad Design".

~~~
wrl
It's a reference to a fairly well-known piece of PHP criticism:

[http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-
design/](http://eev.ee/blog/2012/04/09/php-a-fractal-of-bad-design/)

~~~
Gigablah
Also known as Godwin's law of PHP.

------
marktangotango
What's the adoption of Cloud Code been like? I think a lot of developers would
be turned off by the async api calls (if my understanding is correct). Also,
how tight is the sandbox around user code?

